# FET after OHSS



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi

I had my ET on the 18th Feb but got OHSS so they froze all of our embies. We managed to get 6 at blasto.  I've since had a period which lasted longer than usual, 1-14 March, but have not had my period since!?

I am getting inpatient as I really want to start out FET, does this sound normal for my period to be so late?

Thanks for any help


----------



## Lychee (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi Michelle,

I had a d & c in January and my period after it lasted nearly 3 weeks!  Your hormones are all out of whack after any procedures or hormone treatment.  AF will come eventually...For some women it can take 60 or more days!!!  Try raspberry leaf tea and evening primrose oil to try and bring it on (do a pregnancy test first tho!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello,

I've just heard it can take that long, I've never heard of the rasberry tea or evening primrose.  I think I'll get some tomorrow.

It hasn't even occured about doing a pregnancy test because we've. Den trying for 7 years and I have blocked tubes from PID and also POS....now that would be a miracle..lol

thanks lychee x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, I too suffered with OHSS and my first cycle was extra long at 72 days where normally it averages 34 days.  It is very normal and a sign that your body is repairing itself ready to make those frosties comfy   For info, my embies were 'too poor a quality' to freeze, but persuaded them anyway - good job we did as both stuck   Miracles really can happen even after huge stumbling blocks    Best of luck!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

Yay.....guess who came today.....AF!! 

I was on the phone straight away to the clinic to book for our FET, perscription and plan is being put together and we should get a call from the nurse soon.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great news Michelle!  Keep us updated!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

Just a quick question, what does the 'Click to [email protected] button mean under profile names?


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Just means that you can blow bubbles to show your support   I've just blown you five


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

Ahhh that's great, I like it!

Thank you.....x


----------



## ambergem (Feb 14, 2010)

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck Michelle (I'll blow you some bubbles too!) I'm in a similar position to you, I had OHSS too and they froze all of my embies on day 1. I went to the clinic yesterday when AF arrived but I have to have a month on the pill to allow everything to settle before proceeding with FET. It's horrible having to wait but at least I know I don't have to wait too long for next AF!!

Anyway I really hope your FET is sucessful. It's great that you've got blasts! Good luck

L xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Linz,

thank you for your kind message.

The OHSS really does mess with your body doesn't it? 

I was pretty poorly with mine and spent 10 days in hospital, I had to have a stomach drain.  They managed to take 10 litres from me.....I'm all good now and that's the main thing.  

I expect it seems a while off yet before you can have your FET but it's worth the wait if it means your body has healed and healthy again.

Keep me posted, sending positve vibes your way
x


----------



## CTC (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Michelle,

Same here - after my first severe OHSS (hospitalised) my cycle was 55 days long (normally 28/30), however after my second severe OHSS (hospitalised AGAIN!) it came after 32 days. There seems to be no ryme nor reason for these things unfortunately - you're body just does what it wants when it's ready I guess. So glad AF has come for you now and you can start your journey.

During my first FET (18 embies) none survived the thaw  However I had a twin FET yesterday [near perfect 7 & 8 cell day 3's] and none of them lost any cells  They were Vitrified this time though, which is much kinder on the embies

Best of luck for this cycle - I know lots of successful FET babies so  this is it for you  AND me!! 

Charlie xx


----------



## CTC (Apr 16, 2009)

Eeek, sorry for the typos in that!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Charlie,

I found out last week that we start D/R 5th May and anticipated FET should be the week on the 7th June, our main worry is that none of our embies will survive the thaw.....   we just have to    

I was told that Oxford Fertility Unit have a high success rate for thawing embryo's as they use the vitrified method, we have 6 embies all at blasto so I am hoping they won't perish during thaw...... 

I am sending you POSITIVE thoughts for the 2ww      .  Keep me posted on your journey, and I'm hear if you need to chat.  

Michelle x


----------



## CTC (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh, that's fantastic Michelle - I'm absolutely SURE your Blastos will be fine if they've been Vitrified - the success rate for a successful thaw is 96.6% with that method, so don't stress about them  I've done a medicated FET - Buserelin, HRT (Progynova) and Progesterone (Cyclogest) - 10 days until testing...  June will be here before you know it - in the meantime, relax and enjoy no injections!!  xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Goodness, this thread seems to have gone very quiet so I thought I would bump us up!

Michelle, Charlie, how are you both getting on?


----------



## michelleag (Aug 18, 2010)

hi
hope its ok if i join this tread 
im new to all this this is only me 2nd post..  
love the photo of your twins..
i had first cycle of ivf in may got 21 eggs 12  fertilized  they would not transfer because they thought i would have OHSS i was fine after but they have to be carefull. so have just finished first frozen cycle transfered 2 mini mes on the 6th of aug got positive result the 21st aug 
were you on progynova and crinone? if so how long did you stay on them for my doctor whats me to stop progynova at 8 weeks and the crinone at 12 weeks have been looking at posts and most people seam to stay on these medication longer any advice for me??


----------

